# What Did You Get For Christmas? (2)



## Pisis (Dec 24, 2006)

Just came to mind a thread we had a year ago here...

Well, I didn't get that much - a book about _Václav Havel_, a book from _Kafka_, a cell phone (from the company)... I got more things for Hannuka - jeans, shoes, a cap, a new MP3 player, books...  

What did you get?


----------



## Hot Space (Dec 25, 2006)

Nothfink


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2006)

for my laptop
- Wireless mouse
- USB lava lamp
- 4 port USB hub with clock and thermomiter, the temperature is 19.5C or 67.1F

a bath duck that lights up when put in water
a book
another book
the air in the war DVDs
Zulu dawn on DVD
the Dad's army movie (which is generally considdered more of an extended episode) 
A nice parker pen for school

that's most of it, i'm having a great day!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2006)

The KoPro Su-22M4 1:48 model  ,a new cell phone,a shirt  ,another model Academy 1:72 Typhoon IB  , a book "The Polish squadrons in September campaign 1939"  .


----------



## mkloby (Dec 25, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> for my laptop
> a bath duck that lights up when put in water



Dude - that sounds like some of the bath toys we got for our baby


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 25, 2006)

got some Xmods, books, airsoft Luger, VW books, candy, R/C track


----------



## Chief (Dec 25, 2006)

TinWistle, book on how to play the tinwistle, beltclip watch, CD's, Digital Camera.

Not bad for a day's haul.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

BBQ utensils, some nice art and words of kindness from my boys, Sennheiser 650 headphones, lectric toothbrush and a salt grinder. Its all good.


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2006)

I just found out this will be coming this winter 2007 to my doorstep from friend and artist Simon Schatz .... ......... 8) I know one of the pilots in the III./NJG 5 watch as this a/c flew away to Switzerland


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice. So when you die Erich, who are you going to give all your WWII memorabilia too...buddy. :toothy:


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice Erich!

K2 Public Enemy "07 Twin Tips
"Sigh for a Merlin"
Richard Winters - Biography and Autobiography
Headtorch
Bottle Opener
Cash
etc


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

What the hell is a headtorch?!


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2006)

I thought so as I also will include 3 sigs from former members of III. gruppe that I have interviewed over the years, one an RK winner and since passed away....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> What the hell is a headtorch?!



Torch (flashlight) that goes on your head


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

Ah. I'm not used to the King's English. As a dullard American, all I could think of was an old fashioned miners lamp with a carbide flame.


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2006)

so gnomey are we going about when the winter finally hits for you to do a little backcountry skiing or up in Scotland for an early morning Scottish Ice climb ?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2006)

Erich said:


> so gnomey are we going about when the winter finally hits for you to do a little backcountry skiing or up in Scotland for an early morning Scottish Ice climb ?



Bit of backcountry off-piste would be nice but there isn't really enough snow, so likely it will just be the groomed runs and the terrain park.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 25, 2006)

I scored for Hanukkah this year:

19" flat panel LCD monitor for my 'puter.
One-six Left DVD companion to on-six right
"Office Space" kit (hilarious stuff from the movie, including an initech mug)
"Pimp my cubicle" kit for my office. (Nuther fun office thing)
Couple of hardbound aviation related books
New alarm clock with 1.5" high numbers (perfect for me at night without my glasses!)

Also got some clothes and some DIY store gift certificates.

A good haul. 8)


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

Nicely done Evan!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 25, 2006)

Hoodie
T-shirt
Bag
Top Gear Board Game
James May's Motormania Car Quiz
Trivial Pursuit DVD Game
Tony Hawks Underground 2 on PS2
Liquier Chocolates
Some stuff for the car (A Leather, Deicer, Road Atlas etc)
Elvis Piano Book
Clarkson: The Good, the bad and the Ugly

and a few other bits and pieces, including a horrible scarf which ill never wear 
The real fun is spending my Christmas money (think I got about £100 from various people).


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2006)

man, Santa and the elves sure blessed you guy's sock off ........

hey off to feed "my" birds

the food at home is excellent; of course it is every year, my babe' can sure cook


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 25, 2006)

Well I got a few sweaters, a few dress shirts, a new robe to wear at the sauna, a indoor putting and chipping set so I can keep practicing the fine skills of golf even in the winter months, and a very very good quality and quite expensive Cooking knives and utensil set from WMF the leading maker is such things and knives. Boy I cant wait to try it out on my next cooking creation!


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2006)

Wilde Sau Chris ? my aunts favorite dish when she was living outside of Frankfurt on the Rhine in Bad Schwaßburg


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 25, 2006)

I had wild pig today Erich. Man it was good.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 25, 2006)

going to have a big dinner tonight with all the good stuff mmmmmmmm..........


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 25, 2006)

The only thing I got of real importance was, and get this, an authentic leg lamp from the movie A Christmas Story, the movie that plays for 24 hours on TBS, complete with fishnet stocking, stiletto healed shoe and tassled lamp shade...

The freakin thing is hilarious...


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 25, 2006)

OMG! you got the lamp hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 25, 2006)

Hell yea I got the lamp.... Freakin thing was $180 bucks... (so my wife says hehe)

Couple pics...


----------



## Chief (Dec 25, 2006)

YYYYYYEEEEEEEEEESSSSS!!!!


YOU'RE THE MAN LES!!!


----------



## Crippen (Dec 25, 2006)

Some groovy gifts boys.

An interesting present Les. An original prop ey.... nice! always fancied an original prop. Nearly bid for one from 'Back to the future' once. Enjoy Les.

Hey CC, let me know if the Clarkson book is any good.

I wanted a Headlight  (for back packing)..... thank god for the January sales!!!!

Well I got some cool gifts... books mainly. but my sister got me...... wait for this.......................................................................................................................................... its worth the wait .................................. BOLT CUTTERS!!!!!!! all wrapped up. I have no idea why hehehehe! I can feel a new career coming on though.
Top that! (madness)


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 25, 2006)

> BOLT CUTTERS!!!!!!!


haha thats funny


----------



## evangilder (Dec 25, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> The only thing I got of real importance was, and get this, an authentic leg lamp from the movie A Christmas Story, the movie that plays for 24 hours on TBS, complete with fishnet stocking, stiletto healed shoe and tassled lamp shade...
> 
> The freakin thing is hilarious...



That's not just a lamp, it's a major award!


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2006)

I forsee a major white elephant gift for next years office party ..........

but then again ... .. .........


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 25, 2006)

As Ralphie once said, "There wasnt much that could pull me away from the electric sex of that lamp..."

Or his father, who uttered those mystical words, "Its like the 4th of July..."


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 25, 2006)

that movie is the BEST!!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 25, 2006)

heheh That movie is a classic. I watch it every year.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 25, 2006)

I own it on DVD... 

...God im such a geek....


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi all!

I got lots of new clothes ($700 dollars worth), lots of chocolate, and, this will probably be on Lanc's Xmas List next year, a "Light Sound" Avro Lancaster.
It lights up and acts out a bombing raid. Won't be getting it till March 2007!!

James.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 25, 2006)

I can already hear Lancs drool splattering into a pile of sheep dung...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 25, 2006)

A laptop for my christmas, money, and clothes.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 25, 2006)

Good stuff all around, I see. That lamp is something else. 

As for myself:

-sweater
-a couple of good softcover books
-Tora! Tora! Tora!, on DVD
-desktop calender of insults. An insult a day. (My niece's idea of a joke)
-a Frogger tabletop electronic game (A nostalgia gift from my sister)
-candies and assorted crap
-socks, underwear
-beer mug from my nephew. Good lad.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice gifts nonskimmer, Tora-Tora-Tora is a pretty good movie, a helluva lot better than Micheal Bays' Pearl Harbor.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 25, 2006)

Good Tidings to everyone.... The Frogger game is a classic Wayne....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 25, 2006)

I wanted Space Invaders. 

Nah, she did it as sort of a joke because I had one almost just like it as a kid. Maybe I'll fire it up later on, if I can locate some batteries.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'd like to see the lady that owned those gams


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh and for those who are not Stereophiles, my Sennheiser HD650 headphones are now on 10 hours of breaking in. Don't ask.


----------



## k9kiwi (Dec 26, 2006)

A pleasant day with the family and LOTS of Thomas the Tank Engine for the young fella.

Called out at 8.30 with the Fire Brigade for a young girl burnt in an accident.

You win some, you lose some.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 26, 2006)

Aww man. God I hate to hear about people burned. And a little girl. I'll pray for her, sweet thing.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 26, 2006)

Completely normal! I mean the leg......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2006)

my problem now is where to put all my stuff!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 26, 2006)

k9kiwi said:


> A pleasant day with the family and LOTS of Thomas the Tank Engine for the young fella.
> 
> Called out at 8.30 with the Fire Brigade for a young girl burnt in an accident.
> 
> You win some, you lose some.


man you guys sure have a lot of fires causing injury cant remember the last time we had one here and its an area of 1/2 million


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 26, 2006)

All my stuff is put away in its proper place, and there is no trace of Christmas anywhere, its fantastic...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2006)

i've realised that already i need to get some more storage!


----------



## k9kiwi (Dec 26, 2006)

The BBQ was knocked over by the drunk uncle. She was in the way of the coals.

Heard from them last night, she is going to be ok.

Tip for you, as wierd as it sounds.

Put Cling Film in your First Aid kit.

With a burn victim, you immerse the burns in water for 10 - 15 minutes, depending on water temperature (watch out for Hypothermia with really cold water, it sets in FAST due to already being in shock), now thats not news.

It is when you get them out of the water that the trick starts.

Get their clothes off (not all of them, respect their decency) in the water, and as they come out wrap the burnt areas gently with the cling film quickly and wrap them in blankets.

*Heres the trick*

It is the oxygen hitting the burnt nerve endings that causes the extreme pain of a burn. By wrapping while wet, you prevent the oxygen from gaining access, thus lowering the victims pain level, and their level of shock.

It also prevents further tissue damage with deap burns and assists in recovery times for the victim.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2006)

wow, a lovely nugget of info, you learn something new everyday!

but now you need to chill out man... go watch the video about a dick in a box


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 26, 2006)

Excellent info. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## k9kiwi (Dec 26, 2006)

> but now you need to chill out man



Lanc, trust me, I have been doing this for long way enough not to carry baggage from incidents I attend. That one was small.

Chilled????? I got Blind Raving Drunk, after we made sure the young one was well asleep. Get it all out in one session and move on.

The past is dust, now is solid, the future isn't worth worrying about, it will probably never happen.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2006)

And K9 made no reference to how disturbed he was over Lanc asking him to watch a dick in a box. Nice recovery.


----------



## k9kiwi (Dec 27, 2006)

Matt

The mental image of watching one of Lancs' home movies was way to much for me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2006)

HA! i only wish i'd come up with something so clever


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 28, 2006)

What else do you keep in boxes, Lanc? Sheeps' bullocks?


----------



## Crippen (Dec 29, 2006)

whatever you do Lancs dont tell them of the time you put sheeps' bollocks in a box. 

Hey K9. have you heard of the use of credit cards over a gun shot wound? 
( I trained first aid cadets many years ago, so had heard of the clingfilm tip- people think you a crazy when you say what seems such daft ideas). I was watching TV last night (gun shot victim) and said out loud (as I often do when talking to the TV) put a credit card over it (they picked up a little cloth) and my daughter said... not another crazy idea of yours. Did I make that up???

Maybe you should do a K9 tips thread - keep us all safe!!


----------



## k9kiwi (Dec 29, 2006)

Crippen

The outer plastic wrapping of a field dressing will do the same job. This is for a "sucking chest wound". The lung has been punctured as well as the skin and air is entering in and out of the wound. Think gunshot wound.

Slap the plastic cover on the wound (Check for exit wound as well). Wrap the bandages tightly to get as good a seal as possible.

The victim will NOT like you for this part but it is essential. They need to be laid on their side WITH THE WOUND as soon as possible.

This is because they alreay have one impaired lung with blood in it, laying them flat or on the other side will only fill the good lung and with blood and drown them.

Most commonly seen at Motor Vehicle Accidents where numb nuts wasn't wearing their seatbelt and played ping pong around the inside of the vehicle, breaking ribs and punching the bone ends through the skin and lung.

You can tell the a sucking chest wound easily enough, once the wound is exposed you will see pink foaming blood forming when they exhale, and probably hear a rattling noise when they inhale.

Also, they won't look happy.

PS Crippen.

It is your job to keep yourself safe. My job is picking up the mess when you don't do your job.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2006)

this's all getting very heavy, seriously K9, the dick in the box will do you good


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh no. Again with the male anatomy to cheer your mates up.


----------



## k9kiwi (Dec 30, 2006)

Lanc

I am married with a 2 1/2 year old son. I am 43.

I love my wife and my son.

Give it a rest before someone hands you your dick in a box.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2006)

Lanc means well.


----------



## Erich (Dec 30, 2006)

nope I am sending those big John Kerry honies to visit Lancs home so they can do some serious tickling .... ............... .. . .


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2006)

It won't help, Erich. But thoughts are kind.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 1, 2007)

k9kiwi said:


> Lanc
> 
> I am married with a 2 1/2 year old son. I am 43.
> 
> ...




Well done son.


----------



## csrruss (Jan 1, 2007)

I got a airsoft gun and a new backpack because; some kid's at my school super glue it shut.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

Ouch. That's brutal csrruss. Did they get in trouble? Or are you secretely passive agressive?


----------

